# ^_* قوانين المنتدى الترفيهى ^_*



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

يجب أن نتذكر أولا قول الكتاب المقدس...​ 



[q-bible]فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 1​[/q-bible][q-bible]


إِنْ كَانَتْ تَسْلِيَةٌ مَا لِلْمَحَبَّةِ.​[/q-bible]​*



*إخـــواني أعضـــاء منتدانا الأفــاضل *​ 

*اليكم قوانين المنتدى الترفيهي *​ 
*وسيتم ازالة اي مشاركة ( موضوع او رد ) لا تلتزم بما هو مذكور في الأسفل *​ 

*والهـــدف الأسمــى هــو الترفيه فى حدود المسموح به ( يليق بنا نحن أولاد رب المجد )*​ 

*(( لا ضرر ولا ضرار ))*​ 

*- * - * - * - * - * - * - * - * - * - * - * - * - *​ 
*: الـقوانيــــن :*​ 

**- عدم انزال العضوا اكثر من موضوعين باليوم الواحد -**​ 
**- التأكد من وضع كلمة منقول في الموضوع المنقول -**​ 


**- الابتعاد عن المحاورات المنبثقة من الردود الخارجة عن نص الموضوع المطروح لأانها تفقد المواضيع أهميتها,*​ 
*أي عدم الخروج عن إطار الموضوع -**​ 
**- الرد بأسلوب محترم وعدم استخدام الألفاظ البذيئة الغير لائقة*​ 

**- انتقاء اسم الموضوع المناسب -*

**-* أغلاق وحذف المواضيع اتى تتعلق بالسياسة **-**​ 

**- اي حوار يخرج عن حده بين الأعضاء يتم انهائه -**​ 

**- في حالة تكرار اي موضوع يتم غلقه أو حذفه مع ذكر السبب-**​ 

**- الدقة في نقل الصور والمواضيع وقرأتها جيدا قبل تنزيلها -**​ 
**- في حالة اضافة موضوع يتطرق الى اعضاء اخرين بصورة هزلية و يمس مواضيع حساسة (كالزواج او الخطوبة) يُغلق او يحذف بحسب حجم الموضوع و طريقة عرضه. *​ 
**- ممنوع التطرق للأسلاميات *

**- أما بالنسبة لقسم الألعاب والمسابقات غير مسموح بالألعاب التى يتم فيها العد بين الأعضاء وسوف يتم حذف هذه الألعاب -**​ 
*سلام الرب معكم *​


----------

